# Show me your homemade round-pen



## orloff

Heres a ideal I came up with how to make one.


Put a fence post in the ground in the center where you want to build it.
Get a 30ft long string with a loop so you can hook it on the post.
Walk out from the post with the string
Walk around in a circle and mark on the ground with paint or rocks every 8 feet about
Put fence posts where you marked
Put up some type of fencing like the electric tape but dont **** it up or even a horse fence string.
Put about three strands up of fencing
Leave one section with only one strand and make a latch to look the fence to so you have a little gate.


----------



## Golden Horse

Well this is what I have





























50' round, because that's all the space we had, needed to fit between the cattle race and the shed there.

Bought the fence posts at a farm sale cost me $3 each, two utility poles, cut down for the gate posts, $5 each at the same sale.

The rails are 2nd grade 2" x 4" 8' long rails, cost $250 for a lift of them and I used just over half on the pen, and traded the rest against the gate and the sand.

Then it cost me a bunch of nice meals and other favors :lol: to get DH to level the site and set the poles etc.

Works well enough for my guys who are all pretty laid back, not sure it would bounce a wild one off of the rail, keep meaning to put another rail, heavier one, along the top there.


----------



## RedTree

thats a pretty good round pen
i have always wanted to build one... it may happen yet the way orloff explained it sounds really easy and i'm sure all the stuff is laying around somewhere


----------



## starlinestables

Here is a link to the round pen my hubby built me.. 50' and 7' tall.. )


----------



## Plains Drifter

starlinestables said:


> Here is a link to the round pen my hubby built me.. 50' and 7' tall.. )


No link?


----------



## kevinshorses

orloff said:


> Heres a ideal I came up with how to make one.
> 
> 
> Put a fence post in the ground in the center where you want to build it.
> Get a 30ft long string with a loop so you can hook it on the post.
> Walk out from the post with the string
> Walk around in a circle and mark on the ground with paint or rocks every 8 feet about
> Put fence posts where you marked
> Put up some type of fencing like the electric tape but dont **** it up or even a horse fence string.
> Put about three strands up of fencing
> Leave one section with only one strand and make a latch to look the fence to so you have a little gate.


I hope you have a very very gentle horse otherwise it won't work.


----------



## starlinestables

LOL woops! 

Kacy Maryott's Photos | Facebook


----------



## kevinshorses

starlinestables said:


> Here is a link to the round pen my hubby built me.. 50' and 7' tall.. )


your husband must be pretty handy.


----------



## Honeysuga

Love your roundpen starline!


----------



## RedTree

kevinshorses said:


> I hope you have a very very gentle horse otherwise it won't work.


umm I'm just curious why?? I have never worked in a round yard before and don't really know what is needed


----------



## smrobs

Roundpens in America are usually used for horses that are slightly less than gentle. Something as flimsy as a few strands of wire or tape with some posts would never hold up to a horse that was bucking/bolting/running, etc. If the horse was very broke and had a good understanding of what the fence was, then it might work but if my horses are that broke, they never see the inside of a roundpen.

I am fortunate and just found a dealer that sells 6 foot tall heavy weight pipe panels that are 10 feet long for 50 dollars. They are by far the best quality panels I have ever found for such a reasonable price. I just got a load of 25 of them but will be getting more later on. 25 is enough to get me started for right now. Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures yet.


----------



## kevinshorses

RedTree said:


> umm I'm just curious why?? I have never worked in a round yard before and don't really know what is needed


The post I quoted suggested using string to keep a 1000lb animal enclosed.


----------



## Appyt

Here are a couple pics of the rp my hub built several years ago. ok 12? lol 6" round posts and 2x6 boards. I would have preferred stronger boards.. My herd like to scratch their butts on it. I think materials were around $500.


----------



## grayshell38

I'll have to get pics of the round pen I built last summer. Instead of taking up pasture land we put it in the small wooded area in the back pasture. We used wood from the area as the "walls" and trees for posts. It worked out very well, though it is only 45ft, but for a free round pen I'm not complaining.


----------



## LoveStory10

My friends round pen is made of tires... Here it is:









Its alot taller now, Il get more pics soon


----------



## Flex Horse

Here is our roundyard: pannels with screwed rubber belting, deco base and heavy sand top layer. It works well for us, however additional horizontal rails on the lower end of the panels would be better to stop the sand escaping! Starline, great roundyard!


----------

